# 2009 Babies............



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

are starting to arrive. My first one hatched today. I was able to sneak a peak and saw the baby between the egg shell halves........looked to be still wet, so hadn't been in this world long. I didn't try to mess with it........Dad was MAD!!!!!!! Got two more that should hatch tomorrow and 2 the next day and I don't remember after that..........
We also got the 2009 bands today so we're in business...........


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

congrats!! :
I know what you mean when you say dad was mad lol
out of the 4 pigeons I got from you only one will let me take a look and not wing slap and bite
thats 8162
which is odd cause hes the most aggressive in the loft
He bullies everyone else


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> are starting to arrive. My first one hatched today. I was able to sneak a peak and saw the baby between the egg shell halves........looked to be still wet, so hadn't been in this world long. I didn't try to mess with it........Dad was MAD!!!!!!! Got two more that should hatch tomorrow and 2 the next day and I don't remember after that..........
> We also got the 2009 bands today so we're in business...........


Well.....now just remember, you can't band them until one minute after midnight on January 1st....2009 !!!...........

Congradulations ! The cycle has started all over again !


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I only have 2 babies here right now but I have 20 fertile eggs. Plus 3 pairs about to lay I think?? This may give me a good amount soon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Well.....now just remember, you can't band them until one minute after midnight on January 1st....2009 !!!..



Well, seeing how the baby will only be 5 days old on the 1st, I don't think I'll be "cheating" and banding BEFORE the new year.........

Here's some pictures of the little one.....well, this is part of the shell that he came out of.










And, here he is.........you can see the other egg starting to crack open.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That ones going to be a winner!....I can tell.....must be nice to spend the winter with cute babies...I have to wait....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> That ones going to be a winner!....I can tell.....must be nice to spend the winter with cute babies...I have to wait....


Well, we shall see.............his/her band number will be either 9000 or 9001........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ohiogsp said:


> I only have 2 babies here right now but I have 20 fertile eggs. Plus 3 pairs about to lay I think?? This may give me a good amount soon.


I've gotten down to 12 pairs of breeders for this year. One pair decided to nest on the floor. I haven't quite decided whether to let her raise the babies or not. In the back of my mind, I KNOW, that babies in the floor is not a good idea, but to switch her eggs with another pair and give her dummies, would mean getting rid of a pair that are off of good birds. This nest dweller is a good bird.......I've only got 2 pair that I could possibly switch the eggs with, so I'm sort of torn as to what to do. 
All 12 pair of mine are on eggs.........so we're in business.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> are starting to arrive. My first one hatched today. I was able to sneak a peak and saw the baby between the egg shell halves........looked to be still wet, so hadn't been in this world long. I didn't try to mess with it........Dad was MAD!!!!!!! Got two more that should hatch tomorrow and 2 the next day and I don't remember after that..........
> We also got the 2009 bands today so we're in business...........


Did you get your bands from the club or from commercial stores (Jeds)?

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Did you get your bands from the club or from commercial stores (Jeds)?
> 
> George


From the IF. The whole order for our club came to me because I'm the race secretary. They won't get passed out to member until Jan 1st or later.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He is a cutie for sure. Glad the 2009 babies have started arriving so we can get our baby fixes!!!!

Why can't the one pair raise the babies on the floor?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> He is a cutie for sure. Glad the 2009 babies have started arriving so we can get our baby fixes!!!!
> 
> Why can't the one pair raise the babies on the floor?



The babies would be fine while the parents are sitting on them, but I'm afraid once the babies get a couple of weeks old and are left alone, that one of the other cocks might beat up on the babies, and I can't possibly watch them all day every day. THEN, when they start getting out of the bowl and roaming around, I don't have any way to stop them from wondering the whole floor of the loft. I've never had a baby scalped in my loft and I sure don't want that to happen now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

let the pigeon party begin ,cant wait to follow along with yearly progress reports on daily basis hehe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Renee! I, too, am looking forward to lots of baby pics!

Terry


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> From the IF. The whole order for our club came to me because I'm the race secretary. They won't get passed out to member until Jan 1st or later.


niceeeee....


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> The babies would be fine while the parents are sitting on them, but I'm afraid once the babies get a couple of weeks old and are left alone, that one of the other cocks might beat up on the babies, and I can't possibly watch them all day every day. THEN, when they start getting out of the bowl and roaming around, I don't have any way to stop them from wondering the whole floor of the loft. I've never had a baby scalped in my loft and I sure don't want that to happen now.


Once they are left alone you can put them in a cage until they are old enough and can survive on their own, then put them out again.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your loft seems to be always clean. Do you sleep in there? Anyhow, nice bird(s) and good luck!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Your loft seems to be always clean. *Do you sleep in there? *Anyhow, nice bird(s) and good luck!


LOL.......not quite............not yet...........hubby may put me out there one of these days though...
We just clean once a day, in the AM............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, seeing how the baby will only be 5 days old on the 1st, I don't think I'll be "cheating" and banding BEFORE the new year.........
> 
> 
> And, here he is.........you can see the other egg starting to crack open.



I guess the crack I saw was in the other end of the egg that this baby came out of, because I checked this morning and baby #2 wasn't there, so I checked the egg and it's clear. Oh well.............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your 1st 2009 baby, he/she deserves special recognition!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alb23m said:


> Once they are left alone you can put them in a cage until they are old enough and can survive on their own, then put them out again.


Putting them in a cage isn't going to solve anything. The parents would still have to get in to feed them and if the parents can get in, so can the other birds and the babies could get out. I have a YB loft to put them in once they are weaned. The problem would be between about two weeks old and 4 weeks old.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so out of all 12 pairs do you train all the babies that these pairs have and see how they do, or do you ever sell any squeakers?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> so out of all 12 pairs do you train all the babies that these pairs have and see how they do, or do you ever sell any squeakers?



I don't usually sell any babies. I keep them all. I may send a few out to other races and if some of the new members need birds, I'll give them a few. I'm not raising NEAR the number of babies I have in the past. I had too many left after last year.....in fact, I've still got 5 cocks that no one has offered to take. The past two years, I raised babies off of my widowhood team, but I'm not even doing that this year. MAYBE after OB race season is over, IF someone will agree to take a bunch of late hatches.......I'll decide that later next year.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Here's #2*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ah the little white hens babies....she's my favorite.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...and that is a little miracle too!

and...Oh, that is just so precious, ...that little doll under its nice,warm & clean & soft feathering of its mommy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The second baby under the white hen has hatched...........so that's three now. Should get two more tomorrow then a couple days break before more start hatching!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Renee you just keep those pictures coming when you can, you know we all live thru you with every pip of every egg that hatches underneath your caring supervision  thankyou for always sharing every miracle that passes thru your loft


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sending our LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES to the new little ones AND their parents, Renee!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

*Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*New pictures........*

Here's some new pics of the babies.
This was the first one. It's 3 days old now.









These two are 2 days old.









And this little one appeared over night sometime. I kept checking all day yesterday and at 10:00 last night, the egg was still pipping but he was here this morning.
I've confused myself on this one. I know I pulled the first egg, because you can see where I wrote the box number on the egg. However, the OTHER egg in the picture is a plastic egg. I don't REMEMBER her laying just one egg and to be honest, I don't know what would have happened to the other egg. I even checked the container where I keep the plastic eggs, so see if I had pulled the real egg out instead of the plastic egg when I gave her the marked egg back. There's nothing in the container except plastic eggs though. This is a mystery to me...........I'm thinking she never laid that second egg and I just didn't know it, but why I left the plastic egg there??? I have no idea because that's not what I usually do. ANYWAY.......doesn't matter now. There's only one baby and I can't change that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, Renee! The babies are adorable as per usual! Not to be outdone, one of my non-releasable feral pairs hatched two babies late last night or early this morning! They have tried for a couple of years to hatch babies with no success, so I know they are a happy couple today!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the photos, Renee! The babies are adorable as per usual! Not to be outdone, one of my non-releasable feral pairs hatched two babies late last night or early this morning! They have tried for a couple of years to hatch babies with no success, so I know they are a happy couple today!
> 
> Terry


Congrats! I'm SURE pictures are forthcoming.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I needed a shot of this thread to help me thru the nestless nights ,thankyou


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> I needed a shot of this thread to help me thru the nestless nights ,thankyou


Nestless nights.....that's funny.....LOL
I've got two more nests that are suppose to hatch tomorrow. One is the nest that I broke the egg. The parents HAD a decent nest built but have, over the course of the last week or so, managed to "undo" what they did and the egg was on the bare bottom of the bowl. I knew that the hen would pitch a fit if I tried to move her.......so I just went out and Dad was on the nest. I've had him since 2000, so he's used to me messing with him........I pulled him off, built a nice new nest and put him back, so now the baby will be comfortable when it hatches. The egg was already pipping some, so that baby should be here in the AM I think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> The egg was already pipping some, so that baby should be here in the AM I think.


just keep them coming I promise I wont get tired of seeing them  lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Babies again......*

New pics of the babies. They haven't really changed that much.......

Here's Wild Child on his baby and then his baby is the next picture.

















This one is 4 days old









These guys are 3 days old


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome Renee! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is the only decent picture I could get today. Got lots of babies out there, but it's just too cold to mess with them much.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

WONDERFUL PICS! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like he just woke up there ..sorta like whaa huh who  haha great pic


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just banded these two little ones. I didn't forget the camera today......










This is the one I banded yesterday.









Heres a couple of other ones......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is so nice to see....bet you had an easier time of banding than Ed did...love the one with the two on the white cloth....so cute...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> That is so nice to see....*bet you had an easier time of banding than Ed did*...love the one with the two on the white cloth....so cute...



*I'm SURE I did.........*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

One of my calm Dads............


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxoVBNzAsdg


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hey! hey! hey! they are here...*

The babies are here! Very nice Renee...I miss those looks...I'm sure you are busy going back and forth to see if they are well fed huh? Doesn't stop you from going there and peek ...How many you got so far?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> The babies are here! Very nice Renee...I miss those looks...I'm sure you are busy going back and forth to see if they are well fed huh? Doesn't stop you from going there and peek ...How many you got so far?


14. Got 3 or 4 more nests to hatch for the first round.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely babies, Renee! And what a nice Daddy bird in that video!

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

YES, very very lovely birds!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Growing babies.*

This is Mom with her 8 day old. She WAS off the nest and I RAN to get the camera, but she must have known I was coming back.........she got on the nest before I could get back.










These are 7 days old.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> This is Mom with her 8 day old. She WAS off the nest and I RAN to get the camera, but she must have known I was coming back.........she got on the nest before I could get back.


I had the same thing happen to me the other day. I had a nest and a baby was breaking out of it shell when I fed and watered my individual cages. The parents got off and I ran to get the video camera and they were covering them back up when I got back. It is soo cool to see a baby coming out of it's shell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like those little splash headed beaks they got , makes it that much more exciting to see how much white they are gonna have on them 
On the eggcitment on seeing them hatch I once went into grab some eggs that I thought were not going to hatch being as they went into overtime ...but when I grabbed the one egg Im not sure if I squeezed it to hard or if it was already pipped a little ,but litterally out popped this little gooey baby bird like a shot, I was like ahhhhh OMG  I was in shock but the baby was fully formed and thankgod it didnt bleed out and everything turned out ok ,it was a miracle ..the end


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Ummmm .. I think we're all keepin' our babies up too late!*

What's with all these sleepy looking babies? My two were like that, and if you look at these new pics in this thread .. all the kids look like they are wanting to snooze right off .. I think we got some very bad pigeon grand-parenting going on here .. too much TV or something for the kids and grandkids! Let's shape up here folks, and let those little ones get the sleep they need! 

You KNOW I'm just kidding!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got some new pics this morning. This first one is the hen, who in spite of ALL I did, decided she HAD to nest in the floor. So, Everett built a little wall like thing so they would have some privacy. Her eggs hatched yesterday.........I'm a little nervous about having babies in the floor......guess we'll see how it goes.









This little one is 10 days old today.









These guys are 9 days old.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Separate pictures of the 9 day old babies*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well it's definitely cuteness overload, and I bet the sound of peeping in your loft is alot of music to your ears. 

God bless you and Everett for accomodating the hen on the floor, just keep a close eye on the little ones, they will probably be fine. Wait until they start wandering out of the nest...then you will need to keep closer eye out.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Renee, Nice looking birds, I have 22 banded myself and will be banding 6 more in a couple days, bye the way I have in my second year 6 Diploma's this year 2 first,2 second, 3 third's, and one forth. I started with a team of 31 and still have 23 for old bird.
I love that open loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovelace said:


> Renee, Nice looking birds, I have 22 banded myself and will be banding 6 more in a couple days, bye the way I have in my second year 6 Diploma's this year 2 first,2 second, 3 third's, and one forth. I started with a team of 31 and still have 23 for old bird.
> I love that open loft.


You done good!!! 
I had my OB's on open loft for about a month, but a hawk got one of my 3 year old hens.  That's the first OB I've ever had taken by a hawk. 
I split them up and have them locked down for a while now. I won't be raising babies off of them this year like I usually do, so there's no need for me to get in a BIG hurry about getting them in shape for OB's (if we even fly OB's).........


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

what's the reason for not flying old bird.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

those babys are looking better every day  love'n them little splash faces more an more


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Am I cute or what??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Peek-A-Boo*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Renee, when I looked at POST 49, I thought, "WHERE IS THE HEAD??!!" 

When I looked more _closely_ (duh!), I saw I was looking at the BUTT!! Sorry, but I'm STILL laughing!!

They are sooo cute AND look like they are waking up! 

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I loved the new pictures, Renee! Please keep 'em coming! Darling babies all!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

yes I agree ,keep them coming cuz I do have the eggs here but I keep replacing them with dummys so need your babys to help help me thru my pigeon addiction lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*I got a surprise!*

Been taking picture of these two babies and saying they were both blue/black so they were both hens. Well, THIS morning when I went out and looked at them, the feathers have popped now and low and behold, one of them is red!! So, there's actually one boy and one girl.









This was the first one to hatch. It's 13 days old now.









This is Checkers (Dad) with his one baby. I broke the other egg.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the boy and girl again.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

OK, You have to tell me how can you tell that it is a boy or girl? 

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> OK, You have to tell me how can you tell that it is a boy or girl?
> 
> George


Their parents are sex-linked. Dad is blue, Mom is red, so all red babies are cocks and all blue babies are hens. They are also in an individual pen, so I know for sure. I've been breeding from this pair of birds for 4 years and it's never been wrong yet.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

So the Mom passes her genes to the boy and the Dad passes his to the girl.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> So the Mom passes her genes to the boy and the Dad passes his to the girl.


Yep, that's the way it works. Mom can only pass ONE color gene and that's what ever color she is. Dad can pass TWO color genes. At least, that's the way I understand it. 
So if you say, have a RED dad and BLUE mom and you get two blue babies.....they could be getting the blue from MOM, or DAD could be red, carrying BLUE, so they COULD be getting thier color from him, so.........with a blue baby from this pair, there's no way to know if it's a boy or girl. Could be either. 
I THINK that's right.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmmm.... confusing at first, but I get it!  nice pics!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

they just keep getting cuter by the day  is that one blue or a shade of brown ,hard to tell but i guess time will tell or could just be the shading of your camera


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> they just keep getting cuter by the day  is that one blue or a shade of brown ,hard to tell but i guess time will tell or could just be the shading of your camera


I'm sure it's blue as Dad and Mom are blue. Probably just the camera.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Banded more babies......*

That makes 15 now......well, 14 and one that's a wee bit too small. I'll have to try him again tomorrow. It's the one on the right. I put the band on but figured it would surely fall off and I'd have to find it, so I took it back off. 










Looks like I'm going to have a mostly white one here.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't tell Mom, but I just pooped on her clean towel...



















This human must love is. She INSISTS on taking our picture EVERY day...good grief!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Their parents are sex-linked. Dad is blue, Mom is red, so all red babies are cocks and all blue babies are hens. They are also in an individual pen, so I know for sure. I've been breeding from this pair of birds for 4 years and it's never been wrong yet.


It's so cool how that works! And Great pictures Renee!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

your squeaker flock is getting more colorful by the day , sweet


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got a Momma that's still sitting on 2 week old babies and then there's THIS pair that's only 9 days old and Mom is no where to be found.


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Renee, how is the temperature at your place? Do you provide any heat to your birds? 

Here in Oslo its close to 0 degrees celcius, thats 32 F. I think I should wait putting my pairs together as I dont provide them any heat source.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NetRider said:


> Renee, how is the temperature at your place? Do you provide any heat to your birds?
> 
> Here in Oslo its close to 0 degrees celcius, thats 32 F. I think I should wait putting my pairs together as I dont provide them any heat source.


Nope, no heat at all. Now, if it gets down below 25 at night, I close up the windows and doors for the night, but other than that.......they're just in the loft. During the day here, MOST of the time, it's above freezing. VERY few days are below freezing all day long. Right now, it's 47 and the birds and babies do just fine. Last night, it got down to 22 and was very windy, so around 11:00, just before the lights go out, I went out and closed up everything. My water wasn't even frozen this morning.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I dont use heat at all for my loft either.
I do have a thermometer in each side of the loft
Just so I can see how cold it is.
I do use heaters for the waterers as my water freezes overnight sometimes.
The birds do just fine with no heat and they keep the babies really warm.
They keep them so warm when you go to hold one of the squabs its like holding a little heating pad in your hand lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the new photos, Renee! I just love each and every one of those darling babies!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Banded these two today. Had to get the vaseline out for thier chubby feet and legs.......they're a little bigger than most of the 6 day old babies. These are the "floor" babies...










This is a view from above. Sure am getting a lot of white/splashed babies this year.









Momma's still running to protect her babies when she hears me coming. They're over two weeks old now. 









This one too...........but her babies aren't as old.....


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Nope, no heat at all. Now, if it gets down below 25 at night, I close up the windows and doors for the night, but other than that.......they're just in the loft. During the day here, MOST of the time, it's above freezing. VERY few days are below freezing all day long. Right now, it's 47 and the birds and babies do just fine. Last night, it got down to 22 and was very windy, *so around 11:00, just before the lights go out*, I went out and closed up everything. My water wasn't even frozen this morning.


How long do you have your lights on. that's like 16 hours of day or light.
Is that what is it takes to get them going.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> How long do you have your lights on. that's like 16 hours of day or light.
> Is that what is it takes to get them going.


My lights actually go out at midnight.


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the answer StoN3d, and Renee.

My loft has two windows leading to two aviaries, and since these are always open the temperature inside the loft is pretty much the same as outside. I have two lamps keeping the water fountains warm, as here the water do freeze from time to time. 

My birds behave kinda different from each other, some pairs will sit on the babies keeping them warm even when they are several weeks old, others wont bother with babies over one week in age. Same way as some like to start on a second nest when their babies are 2 weeks old, while others wont lay again until their previous babies are ready to take care of themselves. Last year I had two squeakers who died in the nest. Their crops were full, and they were sitting there like normal babies as if nothing had happened (like the "floor" babies in Renee's post), but there was no life in them. I am not sure what the reason might be, but at that time I thought it might have something to do with cold.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NetRider said:


> Thanks for the answer StoN3d, and Renee.
> 
> My loft has two windows leading to two aviaries, and since these are always open the temperature inside the loft is pretty much the same as outside. I have two lamps keeping the water fountains warm, as here the water do freeze from time to time.
> 
> My birds behave kinda different from each other, some pairs will sit on the babies keeping them warm even when they are several weeks old, others wont bother with babies over one week in age. Same way as some like to start on a second nest when their babies are 2 weeks old, while others wont lay again until their previous babies are ready to take care of themselves. Last year I had two squeakers who died in the nest. Their crops were full, and they were sitting there like normal babies as if nothing had happened (like the "floor" babies in Renee's post), but there was no life in them. I am not sure what the reason might be, but at that time I thought it might have something to do with cold.



Well, not ALL parents are the same. I've been lucky so far I guess. Just FYI, any time you find babies in the nest that appear to be dead from cold.......try warming them up slowly. The few that I've seen, I've been able to save all but one of them. Scooter is one. Anyone would have thought he was already gone, me included, but I had seen this before, so I thought, what the heck. I brought him in, put him on a heating pad and in about 30 minutes, he came back to life. Now I tried with his nest mate the next day, but it didn't work. Doesn't hurt to try though. You never know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*More pictures...............*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Renee it seems you have several black colored pigeons this year. You have some very nice birds.

Oh........and the one looks like baby bald eagle.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I will take the pair in picture number three.---LOL
Renee, they are adorable, healthy, pretty lookings babys.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I will take the pair in picture number three.---LOL
> Renee, they are adorable, healthy, pretty lookings babys.
> 
> George


LOL........I just saw this post...........thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thesse guys nest is a mess, but it's such a NICE nest and they look so comfy, I hate to change it.........









This is Rosies little one









And of course, these are the "pretty babies"........


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

wow they look prety healthy.... thanks for sharing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww, Renee .. they are ALL pretty! 

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice babies. I really like that "pretty babies." How are the parents look like?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Nice babies. I really like that "pretty babies." How are the parents look like?


The parents are on our breeding pairs page. 4th picture down.
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/BIRDS.html


----------

